# do you carry or not.



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

A few months ago I got a job doing security work. Well truth be known I was one of the people who weren't scared to work in the projects. Some places have a no gun policy and others don't have a policy. Now when I had to do my training and all that fun stuff we were told our chp's didn't matter. The only way to carry was to be or ex military, leo, or have a criminal justice degree. 

One day they put me work this spot and they had a new woman starting and wanted me to train her. Anyway, keys got locked in the office so I had to call my immediate supervisor over to unlock the door. While he was there woman was asking a lot of questions. One was pepper spray. He was telling her if it is small enough for a key chain version you are fine. Anything bigger you need training. He went on and on. She said I can't believe they won't let people carry guns. Now I quote "in my opinion everyone should have the ability to protect themselves. The company says no. You break the rule automatic termination". Understandable. He goes on "BUT if I don't see it then it doesn't exsist in my opinion. He said if I suspect you have one but I don't see it I. Won't ask unless it is posted by the owner of the property. But, if I see it then I have no choice but to terminate you." He also went on to say "depending on the person, time with the company, work record (no complaints, not being asked by property owner to be transfered out) I would probably tell you to put it up and that would be your once and only warning".

Being as I am always early, do my job, have actually been requested over the guys who normally work those sites, and the ability to work any site semi local due to training. The fact he was staring at me the whole time he was talking about it made me think.

Who here would carry concealed? Do you risk losing your job if it means you could protect yourself? The spot I'm at now inside the building there is a no gun policy. But nothing about the outside. Problem is with the animals. Dors running in packs. Racoons and possum. Foxes and coyotes. And there have been bears. Now this is a million plus sq facility. One this site you have to walk this narrow path which goes through the woods and in between 2 ponds. 3 times a night. I'm sorry but I'm a big guy and there is no way I can fend off a black bear with a mag light (well I guess there is no telling what I can do with the fear and adrenline kicking in.

So do you risk it or play it safe? Do to jobs being kind of hard to come buy I'm more than likely stick with the playing it safe. Just hearing what you guys would do.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'd play it safe, since it sounds like your company has a pretty hardline no gun policy. Your boss wouldn't mind letting his people carry, but his hands are tied, and he made it pretty clear that he's not going to risk _his_ job if he catches someone carrying.

In this situation, I'd probably be carrying the biggest non-firearm weapon I could get away with. KY's licence is a CCDW, Concealed Carry of Deadly Weapon license, and if the company says "no guns", I'd instead have a very large boot knife. :mrgreen: 
If the company says "no deadly weapons", you'd be out of luck, though.

KG


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I carry everywhere but at work. My plant is on an indian reservation and they do not honor my CCW permit. In my case, the risk of losing my job is greater than the risk of needing to protect myself. Our grounds are fairly secure.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

In the great state of NC  you aren't allowed to carry a boot knife. Which I didn't know the other day. The blade on a pocket knife can't be more than 4" if I'm not mistaken. As far as concealed weapons NC is only a concealed handgun permit.

I'm not worried as much about the people as I am the animals. Mainly the stray dogs. What is worse when I work the weekends I'm the only one on the property. I get hurt even if I can call the closest person is a half hour away and police or medical can't get in to help. During the week during the week there are a couple of people here I can radio.

I'm glad I'm getting off the weekends


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually quit a job doing security work because I wasn't allowed to carry ANY type of weapon. This was a real problem for me considering I was getting stuck working overnight at a soda plant located in the ghetto basically. Huge location with multiple buildings that I was expected to patrol in the dark ALONE...only one officer, no weapon, my only lifeline a cellphone...so, if someone were to get the drop on me and incapacitate me, it could be hours before anyone found me.

Despite what your boss said...I think I'd try to stick to the rules, or it'll probably come back and bite you


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

My Company has a "no firearms at work in company or personal vehicles" policy.

The owner's son had his hunting rifle in his truck one day. I mentioned this to him. His words.."F... that, this is MY truck"


Now, to answer your question... I choose to carry whenever i legally can. It MAY cost me my job. But if not carrying costs me my life, my estate can not sue my company for not allowing me to protect myself.

Would i carry for a bear or dogs? IDK. Again, would the use of said carry weapon be the end of the job? WOuld not having it be the end of ME?

In the sit you described.. I would PROb carry my .38 concealed and Tucked, AND a Kimber Pepper blaster (original design, IWB clip hooked under my belt. Push up draw)

BUT, the decision is up to you, providing it is LEGAL.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd rather get fired than buried six feet deep.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

What sort of security is this? No weapon? No radio? Sounds great.
"Stop! Or I'll say stop again!"
Why don't they just put up cameras and let you watch them at some remote site. Safer for you, and probably not much less effective. If I were you, I would look into another line of work as soon as the economy allows. If you feel your safety warrants it, carry. I would rather risk unemployment than being the star of a funeral.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

North Carolina is a "Shall Issue" state for concealed carry permits for handguns so there's no reason you can't CC on the job, you're not in violation of any law. However, it seems that your company has a "no gun" policy that you have to be attentive to and abide if you want to keep your job.

The problem for you is that it seems like your company policies aren't black and white but gray instead. You mentioned the woman who kept asking questions about using pepper spray and the responses he gave were very wishy washy, he said a small amount was OK but not a large amount. If it's banned it doesn't matter how much, it's banned, right? Next he goes on to say that if he can't see your gun then he's not looking for it. It's a lot like the governments "No ask, no tell" policy.

IMO, your supervisor is telling you to go ahead and do what ever you need to do to protect yourself BUT, if you end up being confronted by a BG and shoot him you're going to be on your own, legally. Your company won't provide any legal representation for you because they have a no gun policy and that protects them from litigation. You on the other hand have no protection from being prosecuted. I think it would be a good idea if you could make friends with a couple of the local cops, you might be able to learn how matters like this are dealt with in your area.
The bottom line here is that the cost for liability insurance for their employees is excessive to the point that they refuse to protect you. So you have to make a decision, is your life realyy at risk while at work? If yes then get a CC license and start carrying a gun on the job. If not, it becomes a non issue.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

When I was working security, I had a similar dilemma. I worked nights and worked alone. Nobody was around while I was walking through multiple different buildings, most of which were completely empty with lighting turned off to save money. I REALLY wanted to carry in that situation, but it was also a DOD site, so that option was not even close to a good idea. If it was not a DOD site, than I would have most likely carried. The job sucked, but it paid my bills. The decision is up to you. You need to weigh the positives and negatives. No matter what you decide, remember that there's always room to move up. :smt1099


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like a job situation I'd like to walk away from as soon as I could. Being fired or unemployed is better for your family than being dead, injured, sued or jailed, but then some people love to gamble.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

VietVet68 said:


> North Carolina is a "Shall Issue" state for concealed carry permits for handguns so there's no reason you can't CC on the job, you're not in violation of any law. However, it seems that your company has a "no gun" policy that you have to be attentive to and abide if you want to keep your job.
> 
> The problem for you is that it seems like your company policies aren't black and white but gray instead. You mentioned the woman who kept asking questions about using pepper spray and the responses he gave were very wishy washy, he said a small amount was OK but not a large amount. If it's banned it doesn't matter how much, it's banned, right? Next he goes on to say that if he can't see your gun then he's not looking for it. It's a lot like the governments "No ask, no tell" policy.
> 
> ...


Yes a shall issue state. But it is where you can and can't carry. My company says no guns unless you have military or le training and then they issue you a .380 revolver and put you on a site that is specifically set up for armed guard (bank for example).

As far as the pepper spray. She can take the training class can carry the big can. But without it she can't. Something about a small keychain spray she could get by with because of something.

Now the site I'm at from the little I could find only bans guns inside the building and the warehouse. It might be parking lot and stuff too. I have been trying to find out but the people who know I can't seem to catch. I talked to one of the head office guys here and told him the situation. I told him with the amount of dogs and wild animals I don't feel safe having to walk a million plus sq foot facility by myself. The peckerhead told me "no reason for you to be scared of the dark". This coming from the same guy who will only worked armed sites because he wants a gun.

I actually have a meeting with the plany manager, hr, and some other people. I'm going to bring up the subject. Worst case they say no. I'm hoping that I can convience the plant manager to come back in in the middle of the night and make a round with me so he can see what I am talking about. I'm hoping mentioning the fact that there is no one else here and no way for help who isn't an employee to get to me if something happened. Crossing my fingers that this works.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Update: snowed on Sunday so a lot of people didn't show up. Only one of the ones I was going to talk to. They did today and I think I proved my point.

I told them how I felt. About the animals I have encountered with no one here if I was to get attacked. They told me that guns weren't allowed. I expressed my concerns again and then said if they won't everything checked they will get me a vehicle to drive when no one is here if they won't let me carry something to protect myself. They said no. So I asked them what happen if I get attacked by an animal or someone who isn't suppose to be in the parking lot. They said and I quote "let's hope that doesn't happen". At that point I just got up and walked out.

They followed me out. At the main office door that you need a badge card to get in I propped it open. They asked me what I was doing I told them opening the door before I left. They had this confused look on their fdace and said why? Said so people can come in and talk to you guys. They were freaking out aboujt how I wasn't going to be there to check them out make them sign in. I just laughed. They said what happens if someone comes in with a gun. I looked at them and said Dlets hope that doesn't happen". They said they finally understood because they were worriewd with even having people here and that they couldn't imagine doing what I do in the dark being here by myself.

So the said they would talk to the higher ups and see what they said. They said I may be asked to come in and talk to them. They told me to think of another point to help prove my case like with the door. So I think I have an idea but we will see how it goes.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Good luck, man, but keep an eye out for a new job. I say this for two reasons: 
One, companies with that kind of environment often find it easier to find an excuse to fire people shaking up the status quo, rather than actually change anything. You may find after your remarks that you're on the chopping block next time performance reviews roll around...I'm not convinced that they really "understand" after the door thing. 
Two, between the "no need to be scared of the dark" and the "let's hope that doesn't happen" remarks, you're working for a bunch of moronic sheep. Baaaa. 

KG


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have an email saying they are going to have a meeting Thursday or Friday to address the concerns. So what I am going to do is go to my mom's to get my doberman. She has a toy that she hates. She will grawl and bark and show her teeth but you put it near her she runs and hides. I'm going to put it in a bag. Maybe the company policy should have stated no pets. Since she is not people or dog aggressive this is the only way I can prove the point is to bring the toy.

But she will sit or lay on command and not move until I tell her (I thought that guy that trained her was full of crap when I watched him but it worked). I know most people are timid around unfamiliar dogs. So I will make sure she is on the leash and have them pull out the toy. When she starts growling and barking I will have them put it in the bag and hide the bag. Then I'm going to ask them on that small path near the pond where it is all open and no where to run. What would they do if a dog was like that while I am out therw walking. I can't out run it.

Hopefully they will see what I am talking about. Besides we are contracted out. And they can't fire me (yet) because I'm the only person trained that can work 3rd. And I am working 7 days a week 64 hours and more. They have hired 4 people to come out between the pay and finding out they will be by themselves no one will take the job.


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

Brevard13,Dont you know this company is just SHINEING YOU ON?
Dont be surprised if you are let go at the end of your meeting.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I had a suprise meeting the other day. They said after I left they met together and talked to some people who had to work back there some during the day. They all said they wouldn't be back there at night period. The employees also said due to wild animals and the amount of dogs that slip there the gates it wouldn't be bad to let the guards carry something to use on the animals if need be.

Anyway, they said after careful consideration that they would allow me to carry something small as long as no employee noticed it and said something. They said they would prefer I wear a shoulder harness covered by my jacket and during the summer an ankle holster.

They said ultimately I would have to get it approved through my company but they said as long as I don't flash and their employees don't see it and complain they had no problems. But if employees found out and complained I wouldn't be allowed to carry it any more.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Good to hear they decided to let you carry! Hope it works out well in the long run.

KG


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

My supervisors supervisor and his bosses said no today. My supervisor (which is really just her getting paid more and dealing directly with the client) told me I could carry because they have done 1 site visit in 4 years and that was only because they had to pick something up. She said don't tell me when you have it so I don't know and I can tell them I didn't see one without having to lie.

So I'm back on the fence. My company is the only one with the problem now.


----------

